
Ask HN: How did you monetize your IP? - browsergap
This is my effort, and it totally sucks<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dosyago&#x2F;BrowserGap<p>I&#x27;m failing at this. Zero money from this.<p>I&#x27;d love to hear from people who know how to win.
======
nick_kline
Try to think of more product uses. Explain why it's different than 100 other
browsers running in maybe headless mode. Work hard to get a 'launch customer'
that might be free but that illustrates what you can provide.

~~~
browsergap
I was hoping you could help me think of more uses.... :D haha

